# What Have You Given Up For Christ?



## Ronnie T (Mar 4, 2013)

So, what have you given up in your discipleship?

Matt 4:18 Now as Jesus was walking by the Sea of Galilee, He saw two brothers, Simon who was called Peter, and Andrew his brother, casting a net into the sea; for they were fishermen. 19 And He *said to them, “Follow Me, and I will make you fishers of men.” 20 Immediately they left their nets and followed Him. 21 Going on from there He saw two other brothers, James the son of Zebedee, and John his brother, in the boat with Zebedee their father, mending their nets; and He called them. 22 Immediately they left the boat and their father, and followed Him.

Doesn't something have to be given up when a person becomes a follower of Christ?  What have you given up?


----------



## hobbs27 (Mar 4, 2013)

Honestly,I have recieved so many blessings that I can't exactly remember the things I gave up, for every old thing of this world that I thought I loved has been replaced many times over!I know where I was before and where I am today, and being a Christian is not a suffering compared to being of this world.
 Oh I do morn for the lost and the ones that will not accept the gift of salvation, but we rejoice for those that do.We still have to put this flesh to death daily, but no longer am I fearful of death.
Does something have to be given up? I don't think so. Will a change be made? Absolutely. I know an old alcoholic that was saved and gave up drinking, but God blessed him with a wife and kids after that, and he used to say,"my hands can't hold the things they once did, it hurt too much".


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 4, 2013)

Ronnie T said:


> So, what have you given up in your discipleship?
> 
> Matt 4:18 Now as Jesus was walking by the Sea of Galilee, He saw two brothers, Simon who was called Peter, and Andrew his brother, casting a net into the sea; for they were fishermen. 19 And He *said to them, “Follow Me, and I will make you fishers of men.” 20 Immediately they left their nets and followed Him. 21 Going on from there He saw two other brothers, James the son of Zebedee, and John his brother, in the boat with Zebedee their father, mending their nets; and He called them. 22 Immediately they left the boat and their father, and followed Him.
> 
> Doesn't something have to be given up when a person becomes a follower of Christ?  What have you given up?



Are you asking about physical things like boats & fathers or can we include traits like pride & assertiveness?


----------



## formula1 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re:*

Lots of earthly and wordly things and attitudes, but not one of them I miss now, because of the greatness of Christ.  

It should be said also that I am still giving up things in me by the Holy Spirit's prompting as I grow in Christ. I am not a finished work at least from my perspective, but God has finished it already! That's what you need to grasp as you walk in Him!

Philippians 1:6 
And I am sure of this, that He who began a good work in you will bring it to completion at the day of Jesus Christ.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 4, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Are you asking about physical things like boats & fathers or can we include traits like pride & assertiveness?



Whatever it is that you have walked away from because Jesus called you to 'follow Me'.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 4, 2013)

hatred
racism
false idols


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 4, 2013)

Not enough. I'm still working on it.
What comes to mind is....

wildness, wickedness, carelessness...and not even 100% of that.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 5, 2013)

mtnwoman said:


> Not enough. I'm still working on it.
> What comes to mind is....
> 
> wildness, wickedness, carelessness...and not even 100% of that.



Kinda looks like you've given up an old way of life.  

Anyone else?  What did/have you given up when you heard Christ's call?
.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 5, 2013)

A girl.


----------



## thedeacon (Mar 5, 2013)

We have all given up something in order to follow Christ, we have to. I think the real mark of a Christian is when it doesn't even matter to you what you have given up, you don't even think of it in that way, you feel that what you have is the best thing in life and the best way to live. 

When it gets to the point that it doesn't even seem like we have given up anything that is when we have the humility that we much need to be a Christian.

Life is great without a new car or a new car, life is good without a better job that takes up to much of my time. Life is great because I had rather spend time with my Lord and my Christian family on Sunday instead of being on a pond fishing and telling myself that I can worship God there as well as I can in a Chruch building.

What have I given up to be a Christian? 

Nothing that I can't live without, nothing that I would be better off with. Don't ever get to the point that you have given up so much for the Lord, that cat couldn't even climb up a low hanging live oak.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 5, 2013)

What if you had to give up a family member who would not convert or am i reading this verse wrong? That would be hard to do.
Matthew 10:35 
For I have come to turn "'a man against his father, a daughter against her mother, a daughter-in-law against her mother-in-law.


----------



## thedeacon (Mar 5, 2013)

I am thankful that hasn't happend. In fact, because I found a girl that wouldn't date me if I didn't go to Church many members of my family has been affected in a positive way.


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 5, 2013)

I have given up on the world of lesser evils. I have given up on injustice and duplicity. I have given up on spiritual bliss without spiritual pain. I have given up on not suffering fools gladly ( myself included). I have given up on relying on myself, and my need to fit in, to do and say what is right. I have given up on insanity and depression as a means to cope and function. I have given up on everything that is not my Lord. I have given up on giving up that christians, all christians will one day see the difference between God's justice and politics--as they too often mix-up the two. I have given up that christians will not one day address issues of justice... and seek this righteous way always and that the justice of God through Jesus Christ will be their  simple spiritual unification--their shared  pains and their common bliss. I have given up on the idea that all the above and  all our shared lives in Christ cannot make a difference in our world. I have given up on giving up--and just playing dead.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 6, 2013)

Paul suggested that those of the Corinthian church should "examine" themselves to see if they were in the faith.

Don't you thing self-examination is profitable for all people, even for those in Christ.  Not so we can boast of ourselves, because we cannot.  But so that we can see what's back there.

We'll see that there's more to do.  
We'll also see that God has been very busy with us.

Here's another question.
Do you have any obsessions?
Or, are you obsessed with God?  (Okay, two questions.  You don't have to answer.)


----------



## MX5HIGH (Mar 6, 2013)

What have you given up Ronnie?


----------



## formula1 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re:*



Artfuldodger said:


> What if you had to give up a family member who would not convert or am i reading this verse wrong? That would be hard to do.
> Matthew 10:35
> For I have come to turn "'a man against his father, a daughter against her mother, a daughter-in-law against her mother-in-law.



Just wanted to say that sometimes it just seems as though a separation has taken place between family members.  But the faithful pray without ceasing for the one they lost, believing that they will come to the fold. And God is still in the business of answering our requests, especially when it pertains to the lost.  So if you have this issue, humble yourself and pray, then see what amazing miracle God might do!


----------



## gemcgrew (Mar 6, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> What if you had to give up a family member who would not convert or am i reading this verse wrong? That would be hard to do.
> Matthew 10:35
> For I have come to turn "'a man against his father, a daughter against her mother, a daughter-in-law against her mother-in-law.


If this was not the case for me, I would have to believe that I have nothing that is offensive to the world.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 6, 2013)

gemcgrew said:


> If this was not the case for me, I would have to believe that I have nothing that is offensive to the world.



I'm not really following you. Could you elaborate a little more? I see that verse quoted a lot and I can't say that I fully understand it.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 6, 2013)

Ezriderga said:


> What have you given up Ronnie?



Putting me on the spot Ezrider.  I've asked this question several times in my life but always left the other person to answer the question for themselves, without me answering the question.

Last night I included some things in a response but I didn't like the idea that I used the word "I" so many times.....  "I" no longer do this, and "I" no longer do that.

I did not do like those disciples in Matt 4 did.  I did not give everything up for Jesus.  And I'm afraid I still haven't!  Not like they.
But the change that occurred in me is no less than a miracle.  At age 31.
The amazing thing that I see, as I look back, is that I believe I walk in the light today, rather than in the darkness.  1 John chap 1.
I still have issues, but my heart, thinking, and motivation have changed.  
God is more important to me than my family, and my family knows it.  The church I serve is not more important than my family, but living for Christ is.

But I continue to see those disciples dropping their nets and walking away from their father, and everyone else in their family.  
Why shouldn't we be obsessed with Jesus also?  And what if we were obsessed?  Obsessed with Christ rather than our beliefs.  Obsessed with Christ rather than our pastor.  Obsessed with Christ rather than being "right"?

Everything would change wouldn't it?


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 6, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> What if you had to give up a family member who would not convert or am i reading this verse wrong? That would be hard to do.
> Matthew 10:35
> For I have come to turn "'a man against his father, a daughter against her mother, a daughter-in-law against her mother-in-law.



I have a relative that I have severed the relationship that I once had with this person.
Five years ago it was a very close relationship.  We spent a lot of leisure time together.  But no more.  When I see this person I"m always friendly, I don't speak bad about the person(I had my say several years ago), I allow others to have whatever relations they want with the person, but I cannot.  He's a really bad person now!  We've talked about it and he understands the issues.
My life is better without his 'stuff' in it.
He qualifies as a narcissist.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 6, 2013)

Ronnie T said:


> But I continue to see those disciples dropping their nets and walking away from their father, and everyone else in their family.
> Why shouldn't we be obsessed with Jesus also?  And what if we were obsessed?  Obsessed with Christ rather than our beliefs.  Obsessed with Christ rather than our pastor.  Obsessed with Christ rather than being "right"?
> 
> Everything would change wouldn't it?



The disciples did have a special purpose and Jesus needed them to drop everything. I don't believe he is asking the same thing of every person. If every person did that we could not procreate. We would live as monks totally giving away everything. I'm not sure if this is what Jesus wants. 
I do believe we would be better off to give up worldly goods and bad traits. Lots of Biblical examples of giving away our stuff, verses against the rich man, etc. 
Maybe if we see a certain item/trait is hindering us we should definately let that item/trait go.
I can't believe Jesus would want us to abandon our families to follow him. Following Jesus is as you say totally different from following a pastor/dogma/church/religion.


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 7, 2013)

Rights.

And the flesh will continue to pursue them.

New ones pop up from time to time. Just when I think I have a certain 'belief' down pat (in my own strength), the Spirit gently reminds me that there is no profit in the self-will, the "do it yourself" religion of ought to's, shoulds and musts.

He leads us to acknowledge the New Man within serves in the Newness of the Spirit, not the oldness of the letter.  All of His, none of mine.

I find the statement "I can't" very liberating when brought to the Throne of Grace.  Apart from Him? I can do...  nothing.

Such freeing, incredible spirit-to-Spirit knowing we have available; to rest and trust, and watch what He will do as we surrender our rights, fears and old beliefs in the things seen.  There is so much better from His hand than mine.  Thank you Lord...  !


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ronnie T said:


> Putting me on the spot Ezrider.  I've asked this question several times in my life but always left the other person to answer the question for themselves, without me answering the question.
> 
> Last night I included some things in a response but I didn't like the idea that I used the word "I" so many times.....  "I" no longer do this, and "I" no longer do that.
> 
> ...



The focus of deciples and even as the focus of all of us old in the faith and as little children--is Christ. He is our rightiousness, our unity,  our Judge and  our guide, our Justice. He is our Savation to all of --us. Doctrines--are smears in our glasses--they (doctrines) are never as complete as Jesus is to each and everyone of us.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 8, 2013)

gordon 2 said:


> The focus of deciples and even as the focus of all of us old in the faith and as little children--is Christ. He is our rightiousness, our unity,  our Judge and  our guide, our Justice. He is our Savation to all of --us. Doctrines--are smears in our glasses--they (doctrines) are never as complete as Jesus is to each and everyone of us.



Doctrines stopped being the pulse of life for those who are disciples of Christ, didn't they?  They're the stuff folks talk about at church.


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 9, 2013)

StriperAddict said:


> Rights.
> 
> And the flesh will continue to pursue them.
> 
> ...



Amen!!


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 9, 2013)

Ronnie T said:


> Doctrines stopped being the pulse of life for those who are disciples of Christ, didn't they?  They're the stuff folks talk about at church.




Yes and in Bible Study or Sunday School we who death rattle our doctrines and worship on them... At Sunday School we, these same, teaching our children to look to the example of Jesus--and a resurection in Him alone...

In the Spirit we know we all are as them whom we tell not to devide in focus. Yet we sin as we brave our death rattles...like tempting the Lord, "Really, how much do you love me? Are you gona leave me to die?" And yet to our children, we feed what is best, what we know is best. To them we feed life.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 9, 2013)

Are you saying we should give up "doctrines" to follow Jesus? What do we tell people when we witness? Can we repeat John 3:16 and end it there? Why do we delve into the scriptures if not to learn more?
I agree we need a balance but I can't ignore Biblical doctrine. Church denominational doctrine I can ignore.
Jesus doesn't want us to be Pharisees but I don't believe he wants us to give up doctrine.


----------



## barryl (Mar 9, 2013)

What have I given up for Christ ? Selfrighteousness !!!!!!


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Mar 9, 2013)

Mountain Woman, I truly enjoyed your response. I share your answer insofar as the totals of my sacrifices seem insignificant in light of what Jesus has done for me. Paul summed it up well by saying "that which I would do, ...that I do not. That which I wouldst not do, ...that I do." As long as our race is incomplete, and we dwell in this flesh it's going to be a daily battle to surrender our personal will to that of the Lord for our lives. Wishing all a Blessed Lord's Day.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Mar 9, 2013)

*ammunition*

I have given up buying ammunition.


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 12, 2013)

pride, greed. I still struggle.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 12, 2013)

GunnSmokeer said:


> I have given up buying ammunition.



Hehe.
I've given up in wanting to send one downrange everytime someone crosses me the wrong way.


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 12, 2013)

Ronnie T said:


> Hehe.
> I've given up in wanting to send one downrange everytime someone crosses me the wrong way.



Whew! I'm glad to hear that MrT...


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 13, 2013)

mtnwoman said:


> Whew! I'm glad to hear that MrT...


 
Same... I'll bet he's got maaad shootin' skills !


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 13, 2013)

StriperAddict said:


> Same... I'll bet he's got maaad shootin' skills !



Don't remember the last time I fired one.
Been a long long time.


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 13, 2013)

Ronnie T said:


> Don't remember the last time I fired one.
> Been a long long time.


 
It's like ridin a bicycle!  My wife hasn't shot in years and when we went to a range a couple of months ago it all came back to both of us.  
Back in '93, she took down 4 out of 6 clays the very 1st time she held a shotgun.  A funny line she often quips...  if you're movin, you're in trouble! 

Sorry for some off topic...  !! No No:


----------



## respro (Apr 1, 2013)

Fowl language,  looking at inappropriate materials, friends, girl friends,  alcohol,  pride, arrogance, etc, etc, etc. Not nearly enough.


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 1, 2013)

respro said:


> Fowl language,  looking at inappropriate materials, friends, girl friends,  alcohol,  pride, arrogance, etc, etc, etc. Not nearly enough.


----------



## piratebob64 (May 30, 2013)

my last wife!


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jun 4, 2013)

The hardest thing I have battled with giving up, and there has been a lot, is my time.  It seems between my job, large family, Church, there is just not enough time to do the things I truly enjoy like hunting and fishing, and because I am so busy, if I dedicate more time to God, it's those two areas where that time must be cut from.  I realize its selfish,and I wrestle with it a lot.  I have to remind myself that I have never given anything up for God that he hasn't rewarded me greatly, but sometimes that's hard to remember when everybody is catching fish and I have prior obligations to the Church.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 4, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> The hardest thing I have battled with giving up, and there has been a lot, is my time.  It seems between my job, large family, Church, there is just not enough time to do the things I truly enjoy like hunting and fishing, and because I am so busy, if I dedicate more time to God, it's those two areas where that time must be cut from.  I realize its selfish,and I wrestle with it a lot.  I have to remind myself that I have never given anything up for God that he hasn't rewarded me greatly, but sometimes that's hard to remember when everybody is catching fish and I have prior obligations to the Church.




Time.  America's enemy.
Our most prized possession?  Personal time.
It's a problem we all must admit to.
.


----------



## Israel (Jun 7, 2013)

I really haven't given up anything.
If anything, I've had dung replaced with gold...it's been all the gaining...but I've learned this best by mistakenly thinking I was losing something.

And then, being helped...to see.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 7, 2013)

I've been waiting for this one from you Israel.  

But surely Christ has impacted your life.
Much of the Bible is focused on those things.
Paul spoken often of the things gone from his life, even as he admitted his need of God's grace.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 7, 2013)

I've recently given up the belief that as a Christian I can go to He!!.


----------



## Israel (Jun 8, 2013)

Ronnie T said:


> I've been waiting for this one from you Israel.
> 
> But surely Christ has impacted your life.
> Much of the Bible is focused on those things.
> Paul spoken often of the things gone from his life, even as he admitted his need of God's grace.



It's funny that you put it that way brother. At least to this extent...when my mind plays certain tapes of things I have said, done, been toward others (out of hardness of heart toward the Lord) there are things that cause my soul to shrivel and my heart to feel as though it has ben dipped in acid. The terrible thing to consider is how someone could be so dark in their understanding of themselves...when these things "come up"...and to know...that someone is me.

Of all men, I know of no one that NEEDS to believe in the Lord's salvation...as that man. Were I to be left with nothing but to behold those dreadful deeds, hateful and hurtful words and ways...and be complelled to spend eternity with no one but him...I begin to maybe barely touch what weeping and gnashing of teeth means.

The thing I only see is this...if that were true of that man...then...what is the only thing that may keep it from being true now? O, how I need Jesus. 

O, thanks be to God that one far more reliable than me has told me he killed that man...in himself. If Christ be not raised, I am...of all men...most horrid and miserable.

But now...

So you ask how the Lord has impacted me. He allowed me to see what I was horribly unaware of...and cannot say with any confidence I now see all. But seeing that, and seeing a heart so hard and gangrenous...he basically said..."OK, since you are being truthful about who you are...let me show you who I am."

And seeing him, truly, has been all the gaining. And is, I am convinced...salvation for that man.

When we come across a car wreck...why do we look?

Because without Jesus beauty exceeding the horror of my own heart...I could do nothing but peer into its blackness...forever.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 8, 2013)

Amen Israel.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 8, 2013)

The trials that you have had to bear are no more than people normally have. You can trust God not to let you be tried beyond our strength, and with any trial he will give you a way out of it and the strenght to bear it. 1 corinthians  1:13

It is possible to give it all up.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 8, 2013)

Israel said:


> But seeing that, and seeing a heart so hard and gangrenous...he basically said..."OK, since you are being truthful about who you are...let me show you who I am."
> 
> And seeing him, truly, has been all the gaining.



Amen.
The question of our giving or giving up might generate a self focus. Even a sin focus perhaps. 
Not spiritually healthy, in my opinion.

But to realize what He gave, and that with a love so ferocious...  to see that more clear every day,
has great heart significance.  
I'm at a loss as to add more, as I know my "sight" for Him is still foggy. But I have and will trust that, in the receiving of that most Precious Gift...  "the new man is renewed day by day."


----------



## Israel (Jun 9, 2013)

gordon 2 said:


> The trials that you have had to bear are no more than people normally have. You can trust God not to let you be tried beyond our strength, and with any trial he will give you a way out of it and the strenght to bear it. 1 corinthians  1:13
> 
> It is possible to give it all up.



Paul said, "I press on".

Another exhorted "Count it all joy when you fall into various temptations and trials"...if I recall it correctly.

I confess my lack. But...

I am convinced the same one who encouraged both those brothers...encourages me.

Along with all the other brothers on here.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 9, 2013)

It's become ever more popular for religious people to revel in the new covenant of freedom that they have with Christ.  The one-sided covenant that only included the grace of God with no apparent outward impact on a person's life.
But it's a religious crock.  When the person is touched by the heart of God, things will happen.  Things will change.

That person will always give things up.  Not all will give up the same, because we're all different with different motives.  
Give things up, not because of law, but because of grace.

If a person comes to fully comprehend God loves, if that's even possible, that person will begin 'becoming'.  Always.  Without exception.

Sometimes it's worth looking at.  "What have I "become" now, through Christ?"
"What have I left behind, without even realizing"?


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 9, 2013)

Ronnie T said:


> It's become ever more popular for religious people to revel in the new covenant of freedom that they have with Christ.  The one-sided covenant that only included the grace of God with no apparent outward impact on a person's life.
> But it's a religious crock.  When the person is touched by the heart of God, things will happen.  Things will change.
> 
> That person will always give things up.  Not all will give up the same, because we're all different with different motives.
> ...



Always.


----------



## Israel (Jun 10, 2013)

Ronnie T said:


> It's become ever more popular for religious people to revel in the new covenant of freedom that they have with Christ.  The one-sided covenant that only included the grace of God with no apparent outward impact on a person's life.
> But it's a religious crock.  When the person is touched by the heart of God, things will happen.  Things will change.
> 
> That person will always give things up.  Not all will give up the same, because we're all different with different motives.
> ...



Here is a lousy example.

I once hated brocolli.
Somewhere along the line, I began to like it.
Now I "choose" it for myself...it's not even a matter of tolerating it.

One could say, I had to give up my dislike of it...to enjoy it.


I once disliked certain things that I now enjoy. That are even "life" to me. 
I consider Jesus words regarding faith and that grain of corn...it is planted...you wake and sleep...and it grows _and_ "you know not how"
I don't know "how" I once went from believing things I thought true, important, necessary...of life itself...have become not what they once were and fallen away...and things once ignored have become remarkably engrossing.

When I read the above...it kinda sounds to me "how easily this one feels he has "come" to a place..." but the truth is, I really don't know at all...I either trust the one that knows all (and knows whether I have any true affection for him at all, or simply in love with the idea that loving God is something to parade)...or not.
Like Peter I am left with "Lord, you know all things...you know (how?...if?) I love you" Obviously, parenthesis, mine.

So, it seems Paul dealt with some among him who easily boasted (as I have..and perhaps still do...God knows) of what they "have".  
You already have become Kings! You already reign...and that...without us!"

There is an enduring of which we may be reminded..."till we all come to the unity of the faith and the knowledge of the Son of God, unto a perfect man"...there are still things (or so it appears to me) all are called to suffer for this...to help those that may be stumbling...to lay down our strength in the service of the weak...

As so many of you do for me...


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 10, 2013)

Israel said:


> Here is a lousy example.
> 
> I once hated brocolli.
> Somewhere along the line, I began to like it.
> ...



True.  Not a very good example.

I use to know a man who lied a lot.  He didn't consider them lies (do any of us?) so it felt natural to use lies to deal with situations from time to time.
In Christ, he was forced to confront the issues of lying in his life.  And he changed.  He stopped all the 'little' untruths that often came from his 'Christian' mind.  It meant that much more than the lying had to stop..... things before and after the lies had to be rearranged.

Beautiful, deep words and thoughts concerning Christ's touch of human life can be written and spoken.  Impressive books can be written concerning the 'secrets' of a person's inner life with Christ.  But ultimately, that life which is within must become external.  If not, the man might in fact only be a mental patient.  
Christ affects lives.  Often in shocking and miraculous ways.  Real inner humility is often born from that awareness.


----------



## Israel (Jun 10, 2013)

Ronnie T said:


> True.  Not a very good example.
> 
> I use to know a man who lied a lot.  He didn't consider them lies (do any of us?) so it felt natural to use lies to deal with situations from time to time.
> In Christ, he was forced to confront the issues of lying in his life.  And he changed.  He stopped all the 'little' untruths that often came from his 'Christian' mind.  It meant that much more than the lying had to stop..... things before and after the lies had to be rearranged.
> ...



Yeah. Poor example...what I was reaching for was the ability to appreciate what I couldn't before. And that, is all the gaining.
As with the "lying man"...I would trust that the thing he discovered "walking in the truth" far outweighed any thoughts he may have had as to the illusory benefits of lying.
Perhaps so much so that if one were to ask or say of him..."so you've given up lying for the life of Christ?" he might only be able to laugh...

Some disciples heard Jesus speaking of what is often a tumbling block to entering.

Mar 10:23  And Jesus looked round about, and saith unto his disciples, How hardly shall they that have riches enter into the kingdom of God! 
Mar 10:24  And the disciples were astonished at his words. But Jesus answereth again, and saith unto them, Children, how hard is it for them that trust in riches to enter into the kingdom of God! 
Mar 10:25  It is easier for a camel to go through the eye of a needle, than for a rich man to enter into the kingdom of God. 
Mar 10:26  And they were astonished out of measure, saying among themselves, Who then can be saved? 
Mar 10:27  And Jesus looking upon them saith, With men it is impossible, but not with God: for with God all things are possible. 
Mar 10:28  _Then Peter began to say unto him, Lo, we have left all, and have followed thee. _
Mar 10:29  And Jesus answered and said, Verily I say unto you, There is no man that hath left house, or brethren, or sisters, or father, or mother, or wife, or children, or lands, for my sake, and the gospel's, 
Mar 10:30  But he shall receive an hundredfold now in this time, houses, and brethren, and sisters, and mothers, and children, and lands, with persecutions; and in the world to come eternal life. 
Mar 10:31  But many that are first shall be last; and the last first. 

I am rather convinced, but open to reproval, that if one were to ask Peter...did you give up anything for the Lord...he too, might laugh.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 10, 2013)

Israel said:


> Yeah. Poor example...what I was reaching for was the ability to appreciate what I couldn't before. And that, is all the gaining.
> As with the "lying man"...I would trust that the thing he discovered "walking in the truth" far outweighed any thoughts he may have had as to the illusory benefits of lying.
> Perhaps so much so that if one were to ask or say of him..."so you've given up lying for the life of Christ?" he might only be able to laugh...
> 
> ...



You've reminded me of the ending of the movie Shindler's List.
The factory owner confronted a personal issue.  He could have done more.  "I could have done more".... "I could have done more".
As that lying man realized he no longer lied, he should have been thanking God, not patting his own back.  

I agree in regard to Peter response to the question.  Or even Barnabus or Timothy.
Nothing compares to what the Lord has given up for us.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 11, 2013)

Another movie just came to mind.  Saving Private Ryan.
At the end of the movie an elderly Private Ryan is crotched at the grave of the man who died while saving him from the war.
As he crotched, Ryan is crying out an odd question:  "Did I do enough in my life?"  "Did I do enough in my life?"
Ryan was concerned that the life he lived would pay tribute to the man who had given up his own life for his.
In a way, it was a silly question that had no meaning.  To Ryan, he seemed to be looking for a bit of comfort in what the other man had done for him.

I think Paul might have had that thought in his mind from time to time.  "How could I have been a destroyer of Christ's people?"  "How could I have done it?"  "Did the rest of my life come close to proving how regretful I was?"


----------



## Israel (Jun 11, 2013)

Ronnie T said:


> You've reminded me of the ending of the movie Shindler's List.
> The factory owner confronted a personal issue.  He could have done more.  "I could have done more".... "I could have done more".
> As that lying man realized he no longer lied, he should have been thanking God, not patting his own back.
> 
> ...




yeah, brother.
how the end of that movie hits me...as I think it might other brothers and sisters. 

When all is finally revealed...when the few things we have clung to for this eyeblink are revealed as utensils they were...and not idols...and we see...

well...you're right. that movie is pretty potent as to what can be revealed about our investments.

As to "Saving Private Ryan"...yep...it's good to be mindful that our life has been at the cost of another's...but as to Tom Hank's last words "Earn this"...well...kinda what Jesus would NOT say.

Maybe more like "wow! you should see what I see...!"


----------

